# Specimen Jar of Eyeballs



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's the latest creation from my studio (I call it a studio, wife and kids call it the guest bedroom). Let me know your thoughts...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally creepy, good work!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Studio sounds much better. Nice eye balls too.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Love those - I'm currently collecting nice jars and bottles so I can do something similar.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Eye like it.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely looks like something you'd find in a forgotten corner of an old autopsy lab.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

creepy!! love it!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Niiiiice! Love the detail of the broken seal!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the kind word everyone. The prop has a special place in my house now...until my wife bans it. I need a man cave!


----------



## Gelly (Aug 29, 2015)

I am a little late to replying but I wanted to chime in and agree that this looks wonderful!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your attention to detail is fabulous! Nice "studio" work! One of the BEST eyeball jars of seen. Mind if I pin in onto Pinterest?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice and gross!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Eyes are fantastic! I really like how you did the labels.

Great job...
Lightman


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Did not see this one...great little bit of gross that is. Right out of the lab!


----------

